# Extra Company Information (submissions etc.)?



## Dominover (26 January 2012)

Would anyone know where I can find additional company information (quantitative or qualitative).  I have recently read in 'Security Analysis' that at times what American company's present to their shareholders can differ from that reported to the SEC.  I was wondering if this kind of situation exists in Australia?

I was hoping there was some resource which will list or provide assistance on where to look for additional company information (besides the media and the individual company websites) and what to look for.  

I'm continuing to search though am trying to ascertain whether any books / publications / studies written on this kind of thing for Australian companies actually exist?

Thanks..
Dominover


----------



## skc (27 January 2012)

Dominover said:


> Would anyone know where I can find additional company information (quantitative or qualitative).  I have recently read in 'Security Analysis' that at times what American company's present to their shareholders can differ from that reported to the SEC.  I was wondering if this kind of situation exists in Australia?
> 
> I was hoping there was some resource which will list or provide assistance on where to look for additional company information (besides the media and the individual company websites) and what to look for.
> 
> ...




The usual sources of additional information comes from analyst reports, which often include management interviews that expand/explain contents of official announcements.

You can also find some audio interviews from http://www.brrmedia.com/.


----------



## McLovin (27 January 2012)

I'm not quite sure what you're trying to find but could you mean the difference between what is reported to the SEC and what is reported to the IRS? If that is the case then no, you don't have access to it.

While the concept of the margin of safety is still pertinent to investing, I think much of what else is in Security Analysis is heavily dated and of little use (for instance at the time it was written companies didn't produce cash flow statements)


----------



## Dominover (27 January 2012)

McLovin said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're trying to find but could you mean the difference between what is reported to the SEC and what is reported to the IRS? If that is the case then no, you don't have access to it.
> 
> While the concept of the margin of safety is still pertinent to investing, I think much of what else is in Security Analysis is heavily dated and of little use (for instance at the time it was written companies didn't produce cash flow statements)




I'm referring to the line:
_American company's present to their shareholders can differ from that reported to the SEC_
I believe those figures are available in the US.  I've heard about this before though I'm not clear on the subject.  Was mainly with reference to sales figures I believe. 
I'm basically interested in any government submissions which can be viewed or accessed by the general public.   I read a review on a book recently which talked about this kind of thing (in the US of course) but for the life of me, I can't remember the title.


----------



## Dominover (27 January 2012)

skc said:


> The usual sources of additional information comes from analyst reports, which often include management interviews that expand/explain contents of official announcements.
> 
> You can also find some audio interviews from http://www.brrmedia.com/.




Thanks for that.


----------



## McLovin (27 January 2012)

Dominover said:


> I'm referring to the line:
> _American company's present to their shareholders can differ from that reported to the SEC_




Well, I don't know what they were doing back then but it's certainly not the case now.

Unless you're talking about some microcaps listed on the OTCBB or Pink Sheets that report more like a private rather than public company but then I wouldn't touch 99% of those with a stick.


----------

